# Gabel für Shore 2 2010



## Foxhound (14. Dezember 2010)

Tach leutz,
da ich, was Ferdergabeln etc. angeht net sonderlich bewandert bin richte ich mich mal an euch.

Hab mir dieses Jahr nen Norco Shore 2 (Modell 2010) gegönnt und bin mit dem Bike überaus zufrieden...mit Ausnahme der Federgabel...die 0815 standart Domain sagt mir net sonderlich zu, zumal sie auch nichts an Einstellmöglichkeiten bietet (ausser dem Rebound) 

Liebäugel also zur Zeit mit der neuen Fox 36 Float 180mm und der BOS N'dee. Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit den Forken oder eventuelle Alternativen?

Das Wichtigste an der Gabel wären die 180mm Federweg, Singlecrown, mehrere Einstellmöglichkeiten und ne weiße Lackierung. Einsatzgebiet Trailschreddern mit dem ein oder anderen Drop/Sprung.

Danke euch im Vorraus


----------



## copperhead19 (14. Dezember 2010)

Hi, 

ist Nachrüsten der Motion Control Einheit keine Alternative? 

Habe aber keine Erfahrung damit. ich weiß nur das es nachrüstbar ist und eine Art aufgeweichter LockOut sein soll. D.h. grundsätzlich wird das Eindern verhindert. Bei harten Stößen (Schwelle einstellbar?) erfolgt dann aber doch ein Einfedern.

Vielleicht hilft Dir der Hinweis ja.

Gruß, copperhead19.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flairco (20. Dezember 2010)

Hey

ich kann dir was zur 180er sagen von Fox. Fahre besagtes modell, bin jetzt technisch wirklich nicht gerade gesegnet doch, ******** ich mich nichts und fahre wie es mir passt. 

Die gabel macht alles mit und fährt sich super, klar sie spricht nicht ganz so gut an wie eine coil, den unterschied habe ich gemerkt doch fahre ich die float lieber! Ich habe jetzt schon 4m drops hinter mir mit viel speed und die gabel machts einfach mit, sie ist relativ wartungsarm. Wie gesagt technisch, kann ich dir nicht großartig weiterhelfen, doch zum fahren ist das ding ein traum. Bikepark, dirtpark und streetspots sind wirklich hammer, weil du dicke hops ziehen kannst (da du sie ja super einstellen kannst, luftdruck usw. usf.) 

Lange rede kurzer sinn, ich bin voll und ganz zufrieden. 

Lustigerweise habe ich gestern ne BOS auch noch bekommen, diese werde ich morgen einbauen und dann kann ich dir auch was zu dieser sagen! 

hoffe ich konnte wenigstens ein bisschen helfen

grüße


----------



## Foxhound (25. Dezember 2010)

Hiho,
danke schonmal für den Fox Bericht!
Dass es ne Luftgabel is hat mich auch etwas stutzig gemacht aber auf der anderen Seite werden sich die Fox Jungs ja schon was dabei gedacht haben...hoffe ich.

Bin mal gespannt wie sich deine BOS Forke im vergleich verhält,
btw wie kommst du eigentlich zu den beiden Gabeln...sind ja nich grad en schnäppchen ;-)


----------



## Flairco (26. Dezember 2010)

Fox kann ich nur loben, fährt sich top! 
hehe ob du es glaubst oder nicht, mein bester freund ist jetzt mittlerweile nach amerika gezogen (studiert das selbe wie ich und wir haben viele austauschmonate) und da hat er mir die gabel überlassen, denn er bleibt für ein paar jahre drüben, hat keine lust immer hin und her zu reisen. Er hat gemeint ich soll mein spaß haben damit =)

Bin noch nicht dazu gekommen sie einzubauen, doch nach den feiertagen haue ich sie mal rein, liegt im moment noch rum bei mir, viel zu schade  

Sobald sie drin ist, gebe ich dir auf jeden fall mal bescheid. 

weihnachtliche grüße! 

Dusan


----------

